# Idiot link request...



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Some nut submitted a link supporting Al Qaeda cell here in the USA and actually expecting me to add it to the LE directory..

Here is their email to me after being rejected...

Well Gil somehow that really doesn't surprise me. I mean after all you people like to think your hunting terrorists and its hard to hunt the ones who are real like me, remember if you change your mind there and would like to help and Al Qaeda cell here in the USA well then send your checks to THE BEAST at my Beast DATE STREET HEMET CA 92543 ADDRESS. 
I will continue to provide the support that I provide for Al Qaeda and all other people who are with me in my goal of overthrowing this illegal american government, and I will continue to do so without any cover up or denial.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
Sent: Jun 17, 2005 8:59 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Link declined

The link you submitted, AL QAEDA RERUITER ( http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ALQAEDACELLUSARECRUITERS ), has been declined. It was not added to the directory.

-------------------
Gil Bechtel
MassCops Admin
[email protected]

MassCops - Massachusetts Law Enforcement Network http://www.masscops.com

Providing an informational network for Massachusetts law enforcement since 1998.

MassCops (masscops.com) is a privately owned website and is not affiliated with or endorsed by the Massachusetts Coalition of Police (masscop.org) or any other law enforcement association or the Commonwealth of Massachusetts.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow. So much to say, so little time.

Is the F.B.I. montoring this site? Any current LE going to run with that?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Gil - you think this was for real? Or just some little a-hole f'ing around and breaking a "Cops" websites balls...

I mean, doesn't it sound a little incongruous to approach a heavily police themed website with an asinine request like that?

If it has even a shred of legitimacy, you should forward the headers and IP to the FBI&#8230;*


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Gil-

Forward the full message to the FBI and the Task Force.

If it is the real deal, they will grab him up. If is some little sh*t, he will learn a hard lesson about being a fake tough guy.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

I told you people to stop picking on that kid from marlborough...They lured him with a police package camel :twisted:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Even if that isn't a real thing...the FBI should know. Those are the things they track daily. This person needs to learn the consequences of actions like that. Glad you forwarded it on Belichick.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

robodope";p="67129 said:


> I told you people to stop picking on that kid from marlborough...They lured him with a police package camel :twisted:


HHeeyyyy now... oh... that "other" kid from Marlboro


----------

